# [SOLVED] Hooking up a laptop to an old SDTV



## Rockafeller (Feb 27, 2007)

For YouTube,I hookup an HDMI cord to my acer laptop, and hook the other end into the HDTV. Then i just watch the videos on the TV. It works great.

But most of the time the HDTV in the living room is being used, and the other TV's in the house are old Standard def TVs. My question is .. is there a way to get a special wire... like a HDMI-RCA cable that I can use that will work with my old TVs?

The old TVs have the standard red/yellow/white inputs. So I was searching online for this cable:










I usually find ALL kinds of cables on this website:

HDMI Cable, Home Theater Accessories, HDMI Products, Cables, Adapters, Video/Audio Switch, Networking, USB, Firewire, Printer Toner, and more!

But I cant seem to find that one on there. But Im not even sure if it would work.. Would it?


----------



## v-six (Sep 12, 2004)

*Re: Hooking up a laptop to an old SDTV*

For HDMI to RCA, there'd be no straight wire to do it. You'll need a digital-to-analog to converter box.. and considering the price of a good one you'd be better off replacing the old tv with a new one.


----------



## v-six (Sep 12, 2004)

*Re: Hooking up a laptop to an old SDTV*

This is probably the kind of stuff you'd need to look at. 
Amazon.com: HDMI to Composite /S-Video Converter 3RCA CRT TV CVBS: Electronics

Just a disclaimer, I really don't recommend doing this.. it's going to look pretty terrible and you may wish you'd saved the money. A company called Kramer makes pretty good converters, scalers, and such, but they're not cheap.


----------

